# Help with IVF appeal



## KK86 (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi Everyone

I was wondering if you could help me? Me and my husband need IVF with ICSI we fall under North Yorks PCT so dont get IVF on the NHS  
So we are going to appeal .... I found the templates for the letters a while ago but cannot seem to find them again .... does anybody know where to find these templates

Any help would be appreciated

Many Thanks

K Xx


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

I don't know if it's what you found originally but there are some templates on here ....

http://www.infertilitynetworkuk.com/FundingforFertility/?id=5228

Good luck


----------



## vickster_77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Good luck with your appeal KK86, you might want to also mention in there that both North Staffordshire and Warrington PCTs have both recently re-introduced funding for one IVF cycle after it being previously being suspended (Warrington I know was for at least 2years), so they must be one of the very few if not only PCT not to fund now.

Good luck again xxx


----------



## mfmcmoo (Jul 16, 2010)

KK-86 - I saw something in the media section on this site that a clinic in London was looking for volunteers to try a new fertility drug - it has specific age limits and requirements, but if you fit the bill, treatment is free.


----------

